# Looking for Holloween Goodness Ideas



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

I'm looking for a desert to take to the annual party for the upcoming holiday & while I could take anything I'm hoping to find a desert that is theme (spooky) related beyond cookies cut out in the shapes of ghosts & pumpkins.

A cookbook with holiday related deserts would also be a welcome suggestion.

Thanks!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Why not make a cake (any kind, but of course chocolate is always best - personal prejudice) and frost it with rolled fondant - make the fondant drape down from a point higher than the cake, like the folds of a ghost;s sheet. 
You can make the ghoulish face with chocolate frosting. Simple but effective.


----------



## bakerlady29 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Opossum=) I came across some really cute/gross looking Halloween treats(the kitty litter cake=yuck! )LOL. Go to fabulousfoods.com and click under holidays, then Halloween. On the right is the treats you can make. Sorry, really bad at computers and don't know how to link the site, but if ya type it in, it will get ya there=) Bakerlady29


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Opossum, here is the link to Halloween desserts which Bakerlady mentioned. (You can also Google "Halloween desserts", but be sure to include that second "s" )

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/holiday...enrecipes.html


----------



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

Thanks for the link & other info. I'll be sure to include the 's' next time as well.


----------



## mrdelicious (Aug 28, 2006)

My love, Paula Deen, has a great recipe for Red Velvet Cake... try it... decorate it with spiders... you'll be set... quick, easy, and DEEEE Licious!

The site won't let me give you the link... so just know it's Paula Deen's Red Velvet Cake... you can find it via the Food Network Website... Dub.dub.dub_foodnetwork.com


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sure it will. Type it right in. www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

I'm betting you are talking about 'Grandmother Paul's Red Velvet Cake' & it does look good. I may not use it for Holloween, but I'm betting my co-workers wouldn't mind.

Right now the mice http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes...eets/mice.html are in the front running due to them being more of a finger food more situated for a party, however I may add in some buttscotch into the innards of the mice as that is a yummy combo.

Spiders of some sort would be great as we have a TRUE arachnaphobe...I'm not evil!


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Opossum, Aren't you the ice cream maker? How about a pumpkin ice cream and orange & clove flavored cake, layer it up and decorate it with a spider web or frankenstein style candy face. 

Or bake a sheet cake (pumpkin, chocolate, orange, spice??) cut out rounds of the cake, place on silpat or a baking paper on cookie sheet and freeze. 

Put scoops of ice cream (pumpkin, orange, mint, might add some coloring) for the heads on to the cake rounds. Set pointed tip cones, on top of the ice cream, you'll have sorcerer hats or witch hats. Decorate the faces with candies or icing. 

This can be as intensively creative as you want it to be. You can make the cones, the ice cream, or buy the ingredients.


----------



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

Yes, yes I am. Sadly, when it comes to baking, I have been an analytical thinker my entire life. Creative ideas, such as those you mentioned, have always been difficult for me to form; I can see the idea once submitted.

These sound just about right & now I really do have a reason to buy the cone maker/waffle iron looking thing that I've been avoiding as it is as Alton Brown says a Uni-tasker [you didn't think an analytical thinker would miss his show...did ya?].

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

I've been looking at using this recipe: http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes...eets/mice.html however it uses Parowax.

I didn't have Parowax & wasn't sure what it was but had an idea & sure enough I found it straight off. Now my thought is why would I add wax, a product whose package does not list eating it as a suggestion, to my good chocolate?

Thank you for reading and/or sharing


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

The wax will give your chocolate some gloss and help it stay firm and stable. Sometimes it's used in ice cream topping also, so the chocolate sauce sets up immediately. Paraffin is the same thing as the little waxy soda bottle candy we got when we were kids (or when I was anyway) you bit the top off, drank the liquid, and then chewed the wax like gum. 

I looked at your recipe, it said 1/4 of a block of the paraffin. By the recipe quantities, I take that to be a quarter of one of the blocks. Not a whole block (they come in a group of four, to make one large block for packaging.) Heat your knife under some hot water to cut the block.


----------

